# Why are there two cheese forums?



## vision (Aug 27, 2011)

What am I missing? A cheese form in smoking and one in cold smoking?


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 27, 2011)

One is for making homemade Velveeta to put on your nachos.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2011)

Daggerdoggie said:


> One is for making homemade Velveeta to put on your nachos.


----------



## venture (Aug 27, 2011)

Cheese on top rack, chips on lower rack and let her rip?  Then give the grates to your wife to clean?  I don't think that will fly at my house.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2011)

Venture said:


> Cheese on top rack, chips on lower rack and let her rip?  Then give the grates to your wife to clean?  I don't think that will fly at my house.  LOL
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Could be something lacking in her training???

Sorry Merv---Couldn't resist!

Bear


----------



## bluebombersfan (Aug 27, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## vision (Aug 27, 2011)

Are we in the middle of happy hour? What is so funny?


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 27, 2011)

Vision said:


> What am I missing? A cheese form in smoking and one in cold smoking?


If you figure out the answer let me know. I'm getting ready for my first cheese smoke using my new A-MAZE-N pellet smoker and I can use some guidance. My eyes are swimming from trying to read all the smoked cheese threads to find a step by step.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 27, 2011)

Stop Reading and Start Smoking

I like to smoke cheese for 2 hours or so, cuz I really don't like to "Burp" smoke!

Keep the cheese out of the direct heat and use frozen water bottles or ice in a pan.

Todd


----------



## vision (Aug 27, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> If you figure out the answer let me know. I'm getting ready for my first cheese smoke using my new A-MAZE-N pellet smoker and I can use some guidance. My eyes are swimming from trying to read all the smoked cheese threads to find a step by step.




Here's my first smoke. Let me know if you have questions...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110547/first-smoke-the-rain#post_683528


----------



## venture (Aug 27, 2011)

Seriously, in my climate this time of year, we do cold smokes at night with a little ice involved.  We are about to come into the cold smoke time of year!!!

My post about nachos was about the whole idea of hot smoking cheese.

Todds little AMNS and AMNPS units have changed the smoking habits of many, and for the better!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## vision (Aug 27, 2011)

Hot smoking cheese? This is one ambiguous thread.


----------



## teeznuts (Aug 27, 2011)

Venture said:


> Seriously, in my climate this time of year, we do cold smokes at night with a little ice involved.  We are about to come into the cold smoke time of year!!!
> 
> My post about nachos was about the whole idea of hot smoking cheese.
> 
> ...


Same here. It's about 9:30 pm and I'm getting ready to fire up the AMNPS and load ice in the water pan.


----------



## roller (Aug 28, 2011)

I trained so well that she left......


----------



## daveomak (Aug 28, 2011)

Vision said:


> Are we in the middle of happy hour? What is so funny?


Vision, morning.....Look st some of the posts where the cheese is dripping from the top rack......looks like velvetta....smoker was a little warm.....put some chips on the lower rack with sliced pickled jalapenos and maybe some shrimp.........in a hot smoker you have instant nachos.........and one helluva mess to clean up............


----------

